# Adventures in fish keeping: Los Angeles' tank(s) journal



## Los Angeles (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey there! So being new to the forum and all, I decided to start a journal to track all my aquarium happenings. 

First, I thought I would share a little about myself: I am a 23 year old guy/fine-artist/bartender/photographer, living in (you guessed it) Los Angeles, CA. Aside from fish, I have a 2.5 year old bengal cat--his name is Aria! We live in a tiny (250 sqft) studio apartment, above a taco shop (yum!). 

I (like everyone else) had bettas growing up, but kept them in bowls. I know, I know--I'm a monster. Anyway... A few years ago, I got a 10 gallon tank, outfitted it with all the gear, and bought a beautiful super red HMPK from petco.... this fish was gorgeous! Unfortunately while I was in Europe for a month, my (then 5 year old) niece thought he looked hungry and tried to feed him potato chips. Let's just say I didn't have him for very long. 

Fast forward to 2 months ago. I was at Petco buying kitty litter for Aria, when I saw some really nice bettas... I couldn't tear myself away. But I decided I needed to do things right this time. I wanted a planted aquarium and I wanted it properly cycled. After buying the tank, weeks of cycling, buying heaters, plants, lights, etc... I have a fully cycled tank and a 3.5 month old "puppy" HMPK male that I ordered from Texas Betta Aquariudise!

Meet Little Prince and his 3.7 gallon aquarium (which I know is a little on the small side, but honestly the smallest I'd go)





...... Oh yeah, and I have an extra filter, heater, and aquarium light laying around from my old tank.... so stay posted....


----------

